# My new 1957 wasp



## Casual dreamer (Nov 4, 2018)

I took a road trip to Los Angeles and picked up this nice Schwinn wasp. It rides great! I can't wait to start the service and clean up. I'm debating if I should put whitewalls on this one or stick with the blackwalls.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nice!! That’s gonna clean up great!


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice wasp!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nice example! I have to say that is somewhat unique in my neighborhood. Can't remember the last time I saw a Wasp in Opal Red. This might even be the first one that I've seen in Red.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 4, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Very nice example! I have to say that is somewhat unique in my neighborhood. Can't remember the last time I saw a Wasp in Opal Red. This might even be the first one that I've seen in Red.



I was thinking that also. Most were black it seems. Just a great bombproof no-frills bike!!


----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice bike! I think a set of whitewalls would look great.


----------



## COB (Nov 4, 2018)

+1 !


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 5, 2018)

I also had one in that color with a springer and hd wheels, cool bike! I was gonna go pick that one up but you beat me to it! Nice bike!!


----------



## gkeep (Nov 5, 2018)

Very Nice! You could go crazy and put some red walls on and get yourself an Elf costume. Just in time for the holiday parades!


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 5, 2018)

Great looking bike. I think either tire color would look good, I'm usually partial to blackwalls but I think a new set of WW Cords would compliment the white on the frame & fenders. 
I think a nice black heavy duty paperboy rack would be a great addition too.


----------



## Boris (Nov 5, 2018)

You know what would look great on that bike? One of my custom reflectors!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2018)

Boris said:


> You know what would look great on that bike? One of my custom reflectors!




+


----------

